# Fascinating piece by Handel



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

At 55:24, the pieces starts called 'Cross with festal pomp the day'.
It is an intriguing piece by Handel because at times it doesn't sound Baroque - more English country dancing - kind of Morris dancing music - or other English folk music. The piece seems to transition in and out of Baroque and folk music (especially at 57:17) - in my opinion. I have never heard anything like this before by Handel. Perhaps you could better explain this to me? I'm just curious...I think it is fresh and wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

An excellent piece that sounds totally baroque to my ears.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's good but Handel made lots of beautiful pieces like this, thanks for sharing though.


----------

